# Survey regarding automatic steering system in tractors



## TracktorEMSD (11 mo ago)

Hi,
I'm a part of a student group working on an automated steering system in tractors, as a part of the project we would like to know what customers expect from that kind of product, therefore we have made a survey regarding that. So I invite you to take part in the survey:
https://forms.gle/g68PN1sxAVKUbL889 

Thanks in advance!

You're also welcome to share your opinion in this thread


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TracktorEMSD said:


> Hi,
> I'm a part of a student group working on an automated steering system in tractors, as a part of the project we would like to know what customers expect from that kind of product, therefore we have made a survey regarding that. So I invite you to take part in the survey:
> https://forms.gle/g68PN1sxAVKUbL889
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm...............I realize that you are just working on a project and the concept probably sounds great to y'all involved in this project but; 

My first question is, do you or anyone in the group currently own a tractor? Has anyone in the group ever owned or operated a tractor?

Not meaning to throw a wet blanket on the project but you might not get much positive feed back toward this project on here......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are plenty of auto-steer products out there already. Are you trying to improve on it, or are you not aware of the market offerings?


----------



## TracktorEMSD (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> My first question is, do you or anyone in the group currently own a tractor? Has anyone in the group ever owned or operated a tractor?


nope, none of us owns a tractor, one person in our group can operate a tractor. What we are looking for right now is feedback, like what's the demand and what's desired in such a system. Whether the feedback is positive or not doesn't matter, as long as it reflects the market.



pogobill said:


> There are plenty of auto-steer products out there already. Are you trying to improve on it, or are you not aware of the market offerings?


We are very well aware of those products, we are trying design one ourselves, perhaps making some improvements in the process. The survey is there to serve as a starting point to see what's desired, what's the demand and to create a house of quality based on the answers.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I completed the survey. It doesn't ask enough questions to get a consensus. 

For example I own 4 tractors. Which in your eyes might imply that I have a need for auto-steer. I do not. My average cost per tractor is $30,000. But you didn't ask for pertinent data concerning the tractors such as age. You asked nothing concerning the uses or needs of my tractors such as farm size, product produced, hobby or to make a living.

My good friend and neighbor has 8 tractors. All of them have auto-steer and need it. His average cost per tractor is around $250,000. His tractors are 2018 models or newer. He row crop farms 20,000 acres. They are his income source and livelihood.

For hobby farmers such as I, we'll never spend the money required to purchase autonomous tractors. For my friend, he would.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> For example I own 4 tractors. Which in your eyes might imply that I have a need for auto-steer. I do not.


 Good grief Richard, 2 more than I have and if I bought another one, I'd be sleeping with them in the barn...lol

Auto steer is nice when row cropping but for what I do is entirely unnecessary. One issue with GPS enabled auto steer is, the operator must still be in the drivers seat and aware of what is transpiring all the time. Couple years ago, my buddy with the seed operation down the road was planting corn and running auto steer (JD Green Star) and not paying attention and the unit either lost signal or had a 'Mallox Moment' and headed off to the right and he was either yacking on his cell phone or half cocked and didn't realize it until it was almost to a drainage ditch. That field looked very strange after germination with the corn in nice straight rows except one row that curved to the right and ended with a large clump of stunted stalks by the drainage ditch. It works but still needs oversight by a 'competent' operator. Of course it was next to the paved road so a lot of people got to have a look-see and he took a pile of ribbing about it too. His comment was... You'll have that...lol Didn't bother with the survey because it's a non starter for me anyway.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Good grief Richard, 2 more than I have and if I bought another one, I'd be sleeping with them in the barn...lol
> 
> Auto steer is nice when row cropping but for what I do is entirely unnecessary. One issue with GPS enabled auto steer is, the operator must still be in the drivers seat and aware of what is transpiring all the time. Couple years ago, my buddy with the seed operation down the road was planting corn and running auto steer (JD Green Star) and not paying attention and the unit either lost signal or had a 'Mallox Moment' and headed off to the right and he was either yacking on his cell phone or half cocked and didn't realize it until it was almost to a drainage ditch. That field looked very strange after germination with the corn in nice straight rows except one row that curved to the right and ended with a large clump of stunted stalks by the drainage ditch. It works but still needs oversight by a 'competent' operator. Of course it was next to the paved road so a lot of people got to have a look-see and he took a pile of ribbing about it too. His comment was... You'll have that...lol Didn't bother with the survey because it's a non starter for me anyway.


I visited with my friends about JD's announcement of an autonomous tractor to be introduced this Fall. They were not impressed or interested. They said in very large, flat, square fields maybe. But not here.

Their JD systems will plant crops within an inch and a half of accuracy regarding row spacing. So accurate that the combines don't care about where the split is anymore. They plant, spray and harvest using auto steer. I Drone them quite often. Always impressive to see their equipment running across the field with no hands on the wheel.

Kinze has designed an autonomous Grain Cart. They are in legal battle with JD now to gain access rights to their system so the Cart can integrate with their system. That integration is absolutely necessary so the Cart only goes where the Combine has ran. This keeps the Cart from running thru standing crops. But most importantly, it keeps the Cart from running off into a big ditch or hitting a power pole in the middle of the field.

It's coming. Just not quite here yet. The cost of the autonomous tractor feature is many times more expensive than having the hired hand in the seat.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Did you look at the price of the JD prototype electric utility tractor per chance? That and the limited duty cycle. I don't follow the GPS steering stuff anyway as I have no need to.

JD always operates under the philosophy that they are the only game in town. Very evident with the current 'Right to repair' ongoing litigation. JD is very secretive about such items as workshop manuals and electronic interfaces.

I know that my buddy down the road with his late model Deere's, the tractors monitor various service items and report the details to the dealer via the Green Star electronics, not to the owner. I've come to the conclusion that you don't 'own' a late model JD ag tractor or powered implement but you 'lease it from them' instead.

He told me that even the filters have to be JD OEM, no aftermarket filters work because the onboard sensors don't recognize anything but OEM stuff.

You can only take that stuff so far and then owners push back and that is exactly what is happening.

Kind of screwey in my view.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like dude is gone......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Left on autosteer, never to be seen again.....


----------

